# 4k 3D-Fernseher - am PC nur 30 Hz?



## jbjbjb (28. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

habe einen 4k 3D-Fernseher von LG als dritten Monitor an meinem PC angeschlossen (über eine GTX 970). Das funktioniert auch ohne Probleme wenn ich den Fernseher als 1080p-Monitor betreibe. Sobald ich aber die Auflösung auf 4k stelle, gehen die Hz runter von 60 auf 30. Das zeigt sich auch im Nvidia-Treiber, wo man mit der Auflösung nicht mehr als 30Hz auswählen kann: http://i.imgur.com/3s18bjT.png

Der TV selber ist definitiv in der Lage, 4k-Inhalte flüssiger als 30 Hz darzustellen (wenn ich direkt über den TV etwas schaue). Ich vermute also, dass es am Kabel zur Grafikkarte liegt. Er ist über HDMI angeschlossen, bin allerdings nicht sicher, welche HDMI-Version das Kabel hat. Kann es sein, dass es am Kabel liegt? Hab keine Ahnung, wie man ein HDMI 1-Kabel von einem HDMI 2-Kabel unterscheiden kann.


----------



## Zybba (28. Januar 2015)

Eigentlich gehen die 4K 60Hz nur über Displayport, soweit ich weiß. Das bezieht sich auf PC Monitore.

Bei Fernsehern könnte es aber noch einmal anders ausssehen.
Mein Fernseher kann angeblich auch 800 respektive 200 "echte" Hz.
Dummerweise kann ich den am PC angeschlossen dennoch nur auf max 60Hz nutzen.
Da wird eine andere Technik verwendet.


----------



## jbjbjb (28. Januar 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Eigentlich gehen die 4K 60Hz nur über Displayport, soweit ich weiß. Das bezieht sich auf PC Monitore.
> 
> Bei Fernsehern könnte es aber noch einmal anders ausssehen.
> Mein Fernseher kann angeblich auch 800 respektive 200 "echte" Hz.
> ...



Also mit 60 Hz auf 4k wäre ich schon zufrieden. Habe einige Artikel gelesen, wo steht, dass das möglich ist über HDMI 2. DisplayPort-Anschluss hats keinen am TV, und meine Grafikkarte hat sowieso nur einen Slot dafür, den ich bereits für meinen Hauptmonitor brauche.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (28. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube nicht das dein Fernseher einen HDMI 2.0 Port hat.Welche HDMI Spezifikation hat dein Fernseher(siehe Handbuch).

Spezifikationen von HDMI 2.0 veröffentlicht - ComputerBase


----------



## VWGT (28. Januar 2015)

Der einzige Fernseher mit 4k und displayport 1.2 kommt m Moment von Panasonic. Der LG hat auch mmn nur HDMI 1.4


----------



## meik19081999 (28. Januar 2015)

Ich hatte jetzt keine lust einen neuen Thread auf zu machen, deswegen klinke ich mich hier ein.

Also, ich habe einen LG 55UB830V und dieser hat 2 HDMI Anschlüsse,  welche die Bezeichnung "4K@60Hz" hat. Bei einem der Anschlüsse steht auch "HDPC 2.2" da.

Ich habe leider noch kein 4K wiedergabe Gerät da, aber würde trotzdem gerne wissen, ob es sich um HDMI 2.0 handelt oder er 1.4 mit niedrigerem Farbraum ist.

Gruß


----------



## pronde (28. Januar 2015)

Für 60 Hz bei 4k brauchst du.
1. HDMI 2.0 an der Grafikkarte. Hat die GTX 970
2. ein HDMI 2.0 fähiges Kabel bekommst man zur not günstig bei amazon.
3. einen HDMI 2.0 Eingang am TV haben einige aber nich alle TV Geräte. Einfach ins Handbuch schauen.

Und evtl. da bin ich aber nicht sicher beeinflussen die angeschlossen anderen Bildschirme noch die Frequenz darüber gibt aber die nvidia Homepage Aufschluss. Man kann nicht beliebig viele Monitore anschließen.
Kenne das nur von der Workstationkarte FirePro w9100. Bei einem Test hieß es damals. 3x 4k mit 60 Hz oder 6x 4k mit 30 Hz.
Evtl. Liegt das Problem auch da einfach mal nur den tv anschließen und testen falls die ersten drei Kriterien erfüllt sind.


----------



## jbjbjb (28. Januar 2015)

Ok hab gerade geschaut, offenbar hat der TV keinen HDMI 2.0-Anschluss. Damit ist das dann wohl nicht möglich, 4k mit 60 Hz vom PC laufen zu lassen?

EDIT: Oder gibt es irgendeine gute Set-Top-Box, mit der man Inhalte vom PC in 4k auf den TV streamen kann über Wlan?


----------



## VWGT (28. Januar 2015)

Ist mir nichts bekannt da die bset top boxen ihr signal ja auch über kabel an den TV bringen in der Regel.

Und da du keinen HDMI 2.0 Anschluss hast ist es leider nicht möglich mehr als 30Hz bei 4k zu liefern


----------

